# Woody Pet



## JimD (Dec 5, 2004)

Greetings all!

I'm having a difficult time finding a store that carries Woody Pet. I was using CareFresh for a long time. It's way too expensive to be using for litter. Yesterday we tried some Yesterday's News. It works out to be a little cheaper, but I'd really like to try the Woody Pet litter.

I tried searching on the web, but I just keep getting asked to submit a request for locations that distribute the stuff. They say that they do not publish a list of distibutors and I'm still waiting for their reply.

Buck, you're in NJ... Where were you able to find it? I'd like to find somewhere closeby, but I'll consider driving a ways to make a large purchase. I'd even consider ordering online, although I love to wander through the pet stores. 

Jim


----------



##  (Dec 5, 2004)

hi JimD 

Is that right that woody pet is used FOR HORSES AS WELL AS RABBITs?

I'll have a look...What part of the states are u in?


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2004)

Greetings JimD. 

Did you try www.woodypet.com ? Often times, they see it at TractorSupply Company stores...and if you think you like pet stores...wait'llyou go in there.  I think Buck found a store down his way that wasabout an hour's drive or more if I'm not mistaken. 

Whenever Buck visits Tucker Town, he'll usually always make a visit and he'll stock up with bags and bags of it. 

You might check places in your area that sell horse supplies because it was primarily sold as horse bedding.

It's sold for under $5 here, and I completely appreciate what you meanabout the prices of the litters you mention, besides the fact, it's agreat product.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 5, 2004)

JimD, It's the mostfabulousstuff!

I tried it on Carolyn and Buck's suggestion and havenever looked back! I get mine from Tractor Supply company and it runsus $4.99 a bag. We use an inch or two in our litter box and a bag lastsus amonth and a half or more. It is so much more economicalthan the litter we were previously using. And it smells so much bettertoo. No more stinky litter box! Good Luck!

Raspberry


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 5, 2004)

As Carolyn says, we usually "stock up" at TractorSupply Company outlets whenever we visit Carolyn or our son inNashville TN. Do not believe there are any TCS outlets in NJ.

Other people have found WoodyPet in Agways. You might haveone somewhere in your area, Sussex County or western counties in NJ,although Agway seems to have a diminishing presence here in the stateas the farms disappear and the "McMansions" take their place.

For some reason, the link to independent dealers is not functioning asit should be at the website. You might try querying them viae-mail, asking for the most local dealer(s) in your area.Actually, that may have been what I did to find a localretailer the one and only time I bought WoodyPet here in NJ. Now, Iusually pick it up during trips north and south.

If memory serves me correctly, and don't hold me to this, I think webought it at Rick's Saddle Shop, 292 Rt 539, Cream Ridge, NJ, 609758-7267. I tried calling them, but being Sunday, they areapparently closed. You could try tomorrow.

In truth, any equestrian type shop or feed store that caters to horseowners might carry it. It is worth a yellow pages or internetsearch to locateany such places nearby and ask if they carryWoodyPet Professional Animal Bedding. It is primarily usedfor horse bedding, but functions admirably as litter for buns.

WoodyPet markets animal litter as well, but I've never used it becausethe one and only time I saw it, it was in smaller bags and there was noprice on it. I didn't want to "horse"(pun intended) aroundwith the smaller bags and I surmised the price would likely be higherdue to the change in packaging and expressed purpose, but, in truth,that may not be the case. I can't imagine the product to bemuch different, however, and the Animal Bedding suits my purpose andwallet quite well, thank you!

I store it in the basement in the bags it comes in until I need it,then I opena 30 lb bag and transfer itscontentsinto 2 ea 30 lb capacity plastic tubs that formerlyheld Equisi-Cat clumping cat litter during a previous life withprevious bunnies, when I didn't know any better. The 30 lbsof granulated WoodyPet fits nicely into the two tubs and the sealingtops and bail handles of the tubs provide for easy and accessible useon a daily basis.

It is the best stuff I've beenable to find and several other posters here are in agreement.

Good luck in your quest! If for some reason you are unable tolocate any, it would be no great inconvenience for me to pick some upthe next time we visit Carolyn's Tucker Town, which we will be doing inthe not too distant future. 

I would just ask that you call the Tractor Supply Company store in herarea prior to our making the trip to insure it is in stock.You could then pick it up at our place, or we could meet somewhereconvenient to the both of us if we are passing through your area andthe timing is right.

Let me know.

Buck


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 5, 2004)

Even if you have to drive a bit, it's worth it.We recently made the switch from Yesterdays News to Woody Pet and I amhooked. My rabbits love it too, they actually use their box more. 

It's a big of a haul for us, down a dirt road no less. Next time I needsome I'm going to buy the store out and just store the rest.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 5, 2004)

i found the woodypet about 5 years ago,having had rabbits a very long time now i've tried numerous types oflitter/bedding, and as far as i'm concerned woodypet is tops in mybook. And I do think my rabbits like it better aswell.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2004)

I found it at TRACTOR SUPPLY as well. Ihaven't used it yet, but this HUGE bag (40 lbs I think) was like $5!!!!compared to Carefresh and all that other stuff, that's nothing!

I'll let you know what I think, but definitely try your Horse supply places. 

Another feed store tried to sell me something they use...... I didn'tbite..... it had dust flying everywhere when I moved a bag.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 6, 2004)

I use critter care or carefresh for my bunniesand my son mouse. The woody pet seems so much cheaper. can i use it forthe mouse too? I have to go to the feed store today so imight look to see if they carry it. 

Cristy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2004)

I can feel the tide a turnin'! Woody Pet Rules!

Raspberry


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2004)

Woody pet is made RIGHT HERE!! Yuppers, here inthe Lower Fraser Valley of beautiful BC....who knew? When I wassearching and searching for the perfect litter that it twas right underme nose? They deliver too boot! I wouldnt go back to anythingelse-girls love it, tiss cheap compared to some of the other *organic*brands and I buy 3 bags of it at a time. 

Cher


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 6, 2004)

*Cher wrote: *


> Woody pet is made RIGHT HERE!!... They deliver too boot!....
> Cher


You lucky sonofagun! We all have to go on quests to obtainit,butthe Queen and hersubjectsgets it delivered totheirdoorstep.

Yeah, I know, it's a tough job,and someone has to do it, right?

Buck


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2004)

*Cher wrote: *


> Woodypet is made RIGHT HERE!! Yuppers, here in the Lower Fraser Valley ofbeautiful BC....who knew?




I'm thinking that BC is for British Columbia, Canada. Right?

Jim


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2004)

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> Iuse critter care or carefresh for my bunnies and my son mouse. Thewoody pet seems so much cheaper. can i use it for the mousetoo? I have to go to the feed store today so i might look tosee if they carry it.
> 
> Cristy


Yes, it says it's for any animal.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 6, 2004)

I didnt see it there at the feed store, but ididnt ask. i feel silly asking for stuff thats for horses. Maybe i willdo a seach online for it sometime.

Cristy


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 6, 2004)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm thinking that BC is for British Columbia, Canada. Right?
> 
> Jim


Yes, Cher found "us" while working in Taiwan, but has since returned toCanada. It seems, though, she is looking to go back in thenot too distant future.

Either way, she's an "old" friend to many of us and a frequent poster.

Buck


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2004)

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> Iuse critter care or carefresh for my bunnies and my son mouse. Thewoody pet seems so much cheaper. can i use it for the mousetoo? I have to go to the feed store today so i might look tosee if they carry it.
> 
> Cristy




Hi Christy,

According to their website, Woody Pet can be used for any small animal. Good for birds, reptiles, bunnies, horses, etc. 

Now if I could just find a store that sells it. I may have to arrange a trip to BC and bring some back.

Jim


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 6, 2004)

I cant find any place close enough to me. Theclosest was at least a three hour drive. I have only been driving foreight months and have a bad sense of direction no way would i go on along road trip. I did just get my very own car not too longago after sharing with my husband. Can you buy it online? 

Cristy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2004)

I finally emailed them (using Buck Jones' name asa reference  ) and they sent me the address of a tractor supply storereally close to me. I am going to wait for the Yesterday's News to runout (I just bought another bag when I got the covered litter box), butthen I'm going to run up there and get some.  How Exciting!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2004)

I just opened the bag and used it in the pan forthe first time. I am already impressed. It's niceand clean smelling (like wood) and a little covers his box nicely!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2004)

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> Icant find any place close enough to me. The closest was at least athree hour drive. I have only been driving for eight months and have abad sense of direction no way would i go on a long road trip.I did just get my very own car not too long ago after sharing with myhusband. Can you buy it online?
> 
> Cristy




It comes in 30 lb. bags. Can you imagine the shippingcosts? You might email the website as ElfMommy did.Hopefully they'll get back to you with the same positive results shehad.

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry I did not reply sooner to your B.C question, and thank you "Sir.Buck" for answering it  

Seems I was too busy rolling around in the vast amounts of Woody Pet I have stockpiled here

MUAHAHAHAHA,

okay sorry bout that, evil thought, couldn't help it

See what happens when you raise bunnies in the wild wild Far East andyou finally get back to bunny civilization? You forget your manners,tsk tsk tsk

Cher


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 7, 2004)

does anyone have a email address for them so i can try that. I am all for trying to find something less expensive

Cristy


----------



## Cher (Dec 7, 2004)

www.woodypet.ca and it will have the option of Canadian or American based sites 

Best of luck to thee

Cher


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2004)

I have to say, this stuff really isgreat! Bo likes it. He's been "pushing" it into hispee corner which he didn't do with other litters. He's usedhis box just fine since I switched, and I notice it is absorbing QUITEnicely! 

When I change his box, I will let you know how the absorbtion faired against others.


----------



## theilian (Dec 7, 2004)

Could someone living in Los Angeles get thisstuff without having to drive 7 hours? There are no dealers listed intheir website around here.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2004)

Go towww.anywho.com and do a search forTACK SHOPS or HORSE SUPPLIES and get a listing for one nearyou. Call and see if they sell it or would be willing to getit for you.


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cher wrote: *


> Sorry Idid not reply sooner to your B.C question, and thank you "Sir.Buck" foranswering it
> 
> Seems I was too busy rolling around in the vast amounts of Woody Pet I have stockpiled here
> 
> ...




Hi Cher,

You got a craisn between your teeth when your rollin in that Woody Pet?

Jim


----------



## Cher (Dec 7, 2004)

Dear Sir,

NOT ONLY do I have a craisin wedged between my teeth, but I have oodlesupon oodles of yogurt drops intermingled WITH the Woody Pet....purebliss I tell theeee......

Ahh Canadian life 

(taking advantage of it now whilst I still can )

Cher


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2004)

Cher,

You three angels go back to China, when? January???

Are you sending yourself mail to Taiwan now? 

Enjoy The Good Life while you can. 

What is involved with getting them from Canada to China?

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Dec 8, 2004)

Aww Carolyn, us three angels here are indeedtossing the idea in the old hamster wheel we call a brain here of goingback to Taiwan for the February semester. I have written the foodinspection branch of Taiwan and have started to review the paper workneeded in order to do so. It basically involves the same procedure usedto get home~import permit from Taiwan , export permit from Canada andthis time though a 7 day NOT AT HOME!! quarantine formylittle Dancin Diva's. 

I am pretty sure I am going through with it, and if indeed Idocome to that conclusion ( when really, I know I have, butsituations do change..) then I best be starting the mailing process ofcopious amounts of treats for my two spoiled buns and myself!

Cher


----------



## Dave Jr. (Dec 9, 2004)

If anyone in this fine rabbit forum has anyquestions regarding Woody Pet Professional Animal Bedding, please emailme direct or call the Woody Pet toll free number. We will be more thanhappy to answer any questions or direct you to a Woody Pet Beddingoutlet. (hopefully in your area)[email protected]

888-535-9816 toll free

Dave Jr.

Woody Pet Products Inc


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Dave



pssst.... everyone.... Dave is the one who emailed me


----------



## BunnyMommy (Dec 9, 2004)

*Dave Jr. wrote: *


> Ifanyone in this fine rabbit forum has any questions regarding Woody PetProfessional Animal Bedding, please email me direct or call the WoodyPet toll free number. We will be more than happy to answer anyquestions or direct you to a Woody Pet Bedding outlet. (hopefully inyour area) [email protected]
> 
> 888-535-9816 toll free
> 
> ...


WOW, Dave, Jr.! Welcome here!  Ifyou'll do a search of Woody Pet on this board you'll see that we giveit VERY high marks. Our own dear member, Buck Jones (screenname), has referred quite a few of us to this product and we simplylove it!

Thanks so much for taking time out of your busy schedule to stop by.


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 9, 2004)

Hehe... Woody pet has changed the lives of quite a few of us bunny nuts =)

I will not use anything else now! And the buns love it! Even if I have to drive 30-60 min to get it 

I just stockpile.


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 9, 2004)

*Dave Jr. wrote: *


> Ifanyone in this fine rabbit forum has any questions regarding Woody PetProfessional Animal Bedding, please email me direct or call the WoodyPet toll free number....
> 
> Dave Jr.
> 
> Woody Pet Products Inc




How's that for good customer relations! I like that product more everyday.

Buck


----------



## Rowan (Dec 10, 2004)

I found the Canadian Woody Pet people reallyhelpful when I was trying to find some way to get it in my very remotepart of the UK. I had an almost instant reply to myemailgiving methe nearest stockist to me - a coupleof hundred miles away - but when I rang them they were amazingly aboutto do a big delivery to a stables less than five miles from my houseand said they'd drop some off at my door when they passed. I couldn'tbelieve it as they apparently hardly ever come this way, and to be soclose to where I was, it was just incredible. Anyway on therecommendations of everyone on this board I bought enough for sixmonths and I love it. It works about the same as a lot of the UK woodpellet cat litters, but it smells of wood which I love (the cat littersdon't) and it's about half the price of a big bag of the cat stuff. Therabbits go for it too, which is great. I'm just hoping that in aboutanother four months when the lot I've got runs out that there's asimilar miracle to get me some more .


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 10, 2004)

You could always contact the stable that theywere delivering it to and ask them if when they order again you couldplace some order for yourself in there as well. At least itwouldnt hurt to ask =)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, I have my opinion now that I have used it:

First of all, this was an extremely busy week for me. So, Imessed up and was a day late cleaning bo's litterbox. Iusually dump it out completely every other day. 

His box had a lot of urine in it. However, when I turned itover, the entire mess of wetness fell out. It was about 3/4inch deep there (he pushes his litter up to cover up like a kitty) The bottom of the pan only had to be wiped witha papertowel. No vinegar, no dried up urine to cleanoff!!! It was great! 

Also, the odor is minimal. Of course when I cleaned the box,there was a bit of urine smell just from the whole dumping... but thatis to be expected.

I think Bo likes it too 

Other litters I have used need either pushed out of the pan or leave aurine concentration on the bottom of the _pee-peecorner_! 

I am impressed.


----------



## JimD (Dec 10, 2004)

*Dave Jr. wrote: *


> Ifanyone in this fine rabbit forum has any questions regarding Woody PetProfessional Animal Bedding, please email me direct or call the WoodyPet toll free number. We will be more than happy to answer anyquestions or direct you to a Woody Pet Bedding outlet. (hopefully inyour area) [email protected]
> 
> 888-535-9816 toll free
> 
> ...


Greetings Dave Jr.

Thank you sooo much. I can't wait to pick some up and give a go.

And just so everyone knows, Dave Jr. PM'd me with a list of thedistributors in my area . Outstanding Customer Service!!! You'realready at a "Two-thumbs-up" in my book. I may have to borrow someextra thumbs after trying it .

Thanks again!

Jim


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 10, 2004)

I emailed him. I would really like to try thisproduct but if its going to cost alot to ship i dont know if it wouldbe a savings or not. I wouldnt mind a little drive but as faras i can its a long distance.

Cristy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 11, 2004)

Whoa!:shock:I'm impressed! I've owned several businesses and myhusband owns his own business. You gotta do the right stuff in thebusiness world. This guy knows how to make a good impression!:dude:Way to go DaveJr.!!!



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## JimD (Dec 11, 2004)

Greeting to All!

I'm headed to Morristown, NJ this morning to pick up some WoodyPet.DaveJr gave me the location of an Agway store and I called the to makesure they have stock. THEY DO !!!!! It only about a 25 minute drivefrom me. I'll let everyone know how it goes.

Jim


----------



## Cher (Dec 11, 2004)

Dearest Flyslayer:

May the wings of travel be light upon your feet in your impendingquest for the holy Woody Pet!

Write us of your perilous journey whence you return!

Cher


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Dec 11, 2004)

it smells sooo good- we bought six 30lb bags


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Dave Jr. Thanks for such agreat product!!! I have been using Woody Pet foralmost a year now. Beckie


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 11, 2004)

Dave Jr. wrote:


> If anyone in this fine rabbit forum has any questions regardingWoody Pet Professional Animal Bedding, please email me direct or callthe Woody Pet toll free number. We will be more than happy to answerany questions or direct you to a Woody Pet Bedding outlet. (hopefullyin your area) [email protected]
> 
> 888-535-9816 toll free
> 
> ...




Welcome to the Forum, Dave, Jr. 

As you can see, you have quite a constituency here. 

Thanks for helping our Dear Friends, JimD and Elf Mommy.

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Dec 13, 2004)

Tiss good we were not holding our breath about your journey.....so ??? ARE you indeed rich in Woody Pet delights now?

Cher


----------



## JimD (Dec 13, 2004)

Cher* wrote: *


> Tissgood we were not holding our breath about your journey.....so ??? AREyou indeed rich in Woody Pet delights now?
> 
> Cher


Greetings Cher,

Sorry I'd didn't post my recent adventure sooner. Saturdaywasquite a day for us. I picked up *6 bags of WoodyPet*from a distributor about a half an hour away. We got home and my wifechanged and cleaned all of the cages and tables in the bunnie room.Danielle made sure all the bunnies were clean from head-to-tail. Mydaughters (Jessiica is the youger one) changed and cleaned all 8hamster cages (they live in the bunnie room). After every little furrywas set, I got out the vacum and gave the whole room a twice-over. 

We managed to kill all the flies (See the post on "Flies, flies, andmore flies" or "Thumping Lola"). We ran around all afternoon swattingaway. Every now-and-then you'd hear...BAM!! "Got another one!". It wasa lot more fun that using flystrips . If I notice any flies todayI'll go out and pick up some strips, but I think we got them all. Ithink we had about 15 or so. Not the green houseflies or biting ones.They were black ones that I don't think I've seen too much. Maybe theyor their eggs got carried in on something we bought. Reminded me of theAmityville Horror. It happened once before a few years ago, but wedidn't have any animals at that time. Weird.

Jim


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 13, 2004)

I got a number i can call to see if i can get itshipped from the closest place but if it costs alot then it wont be asavings for me. 

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 14, 2005)

Bumping for Aly's Mom to see.

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 14, 2005)

I just have to say that from all I have heardabout woody pet from some of these posts, I too jumped on the woody petbandwagon. I love it!! It has such a nice smell to it, and I think mybuns love the stuff! I also use it with all my hamsters, rats, andmice.... it works especially well with those critters- better thananything else i have ever used. 

I am very impressed by the woody pet, and dont think i'd go back to anything else ever again....


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 14, 2005)

I went after myregular "re-load" bag last Friday and the guy at Tractor Supply wastelling me how impressed he was with it when they had some 4-H kidswitha rabbit display in the store for a few days. He saidthey used it and he couldn't believe it didn't smell after all thosedays. He said he had personally raised rabbits and been around them allhis life and never seen anything that eliminated oder like Woody Pet. Ijust smiled and said "Yep, that's what me and about 800 of my friendsthink too!" 

I do have a question though. How do youguys maintain your boxes between changes? Do you scoop poo or scoop anyof the saw dust stuff that gets wet, out of the box? I've gotten whereI don't do a thing anymore between changes. I just wait the few daysand dump the whole box but I was wondering what everyone elsedoes.

Raspberry


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 14, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> I went after my regular "re-load"bag last Friday and the guy at Tractor Supply was telling me howimpressed he was with it when they had some 4-H kids with a rabbitdisplay in the store for a few days. He said they used it and hecouldn't believe it didn't smell after all those days. He said he hadpersonally raised rabbits and been around them all his life and neverseen anything that eliminated oder like Woody Pet. I just smiled andsaid "Yep, that's what me and about 800 of my friends think too!"
> 
> I do have a question though. How do youguys maintain your boxes between changes? Do you scoop poo or scoop anyof the saw dust stuff that gets wet, out of the box? I've gotten whereI don't do a thing anymore between changes. I just wait the few daysand dump the whole box but I was wondering what everyone elsedoes.
> 
> Raspberry



You know, I was wondering the exact same thing!!! I have just beenchanging the whole thing at once, but I was wondering if scooping themost solid areas would extend the woody pet's life even longer. Howoften is everyone else changing their woody pet? And who changes it allat once, with doing nothing in between; and who just does "spottreatments" in between the changings?


----------



## JimD (Feb 14, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again......I love WoodyPet.

We just litter trained 3 of our buns so I'm going to try to just scoopout thesoiled litter for a couple of days. If that doesn'tcut it, I'll just change the litter completely every few days asneeded. So much easier that breaking down entire cages to clean.

I'm so excited that it was soooo easy to train the chosen 3. I can't believe that I've been putting it off for so long.

We went out yesterday and bought corner pans for Benji, S'more, andBinkie. S'more and Binkie took to it pretty quick. It took Benji alittle longer. He would move the pan out of the way so he could get tohis corner. Eventually I had to tie his pan down and that solved theproblem.

The only problem is having enough room in the cages for pans big enoughfor the buns to be able to get into. I guess we could get bigger cages,but then I'd have to put an addition on the bunnie room :shock:.

:~) Jim


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 14, 2005)

Not knowing whatkind of setup and cages you are using leaves me at a disadvantage, butwhen I first litter box trained Sebastian I used the small size kittenbox. Now I have a large deep cat box. 

He actually prefers the small one and Istill use it sometimes in the kitchen if he is out and about. I justleave his other one in his cage. When I originally got the larger one Iwas still using aspen shavings and needed a deeper box to keep the messdown. 

Of course Sebastian is a little guy, sowe could get away with a smaller box than some bunniescould.

Raspberry


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 14, 2005)

I only discard the "used" portion of the litterdaily, adding enough to compensate for the loss. That oftenmeans there are some poops remaining from day to day, but they are notquite the problem that the urine is. If I'm feeling anal(nopun intended), I might remove the poops by extracting them one by onewhile shaking the litter box...kinda like panning for gold.LOL More frequently, I just leave them there.

If the urine begins to stain the plastic litter box, I may dump alllitter and treat the box with a white vinegar soak on an as neededbasis.

Now, I have a question for you WoodyPet users, also. I'vebeen using it for years and it seems to me that of late thegranules have become smaller and "less defined," than theyused to be. It hasn't seemed to affect its efficiency andmight even be more comfortable than the larger granules of old, but Iwas wondering if anyone else noted a change?

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 15, 2005)

I've only beenusing it for a few months so I'm not sure that's long enough to tell.It kind of seems like when I first started getting it the pieces mighthave been larger. I can't say I notice a difference in the definitionthough, but it would make sense that if they are smaller it would beginto flake off and crumble.

Perhaps since they've hit it so big withsmaller animal care now, maybe they decided it might be beneficial todownsize the pieces...who knows?

Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731 (Feb 15, 2005)

I have not noticed a difference in granule sizesince I started using it, but they started storing it outside and webought some one time after it had been wet and there were a few partsthat were ruined. I probably could have taken it back but I didn't. Ihave started using it for my cat and I SWEAR by it for the cat! I can'tget anyone to convert though :shock:It's so cheap and so easyto maintain, why wouldn't they want to change????? Oh well, one daywhen they come over and I tell them that I haven't changed my cat boxfor 3 weeks they'll see what I'm talking about 

Megan


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 15, 2005)

For removing the soiled parts, I just use myshopvac (I LOVE that thing) Suck up the corners and the worst of thepoopies then add more in. Same way I clean out the ratcage. I am not risking picking that thing up again since whenI was cleaning it out the first time I dropped it on my foot and brokemy toe and lost my toenail =p

As for the granule size, I dunno, just started using it a few months ago


----------



## JimD (Feb 15, 2005)

Can't help with that one, Buck. I've only picked up 2 loads and it all looks the same.

We used it in the litter boxes for the first time this week. Thebunnies took a while to get used to it. The next day it was evidentthat they liked it by the amount of poops and urine.

Benji's pan is tied down so I just scooped out as much soiled litter as I could and replaced it with fresh.

Binkie has a little pan so we just tossed the whole works, wiped it with a paper towel, and put fresh WP.

S'more waited until we removed her pan from her cage and then she raninto the corner and peed. It was so funny. She had been using her panand still is. I think it was just a comfort thing for her and she wasmaking sure her territory was still marked. The pan under the cage hasWP in it so there's no problem. The little stinker 

Changed three pans....ten minutes. This reeealy works for me. 

I going to pick up pans for the other 3 bun as soon as I work out thespace problem in the smaller cages. I've got one larger cage that wejust bought that we will move one of the buns into (probably Brindle).Then I was going to rework the two smaller cages into one large cage.Here again I run into a space problem. The bunnie room is just not bigenough. 

Hmmm..... maybe if I knock the back wall down and expand out....:shock:

:~) Jim


----------



## Gabby (Feb 15, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Now, I have a question for you WoodyPet users, also. I'vebeen using it for years and it seems to me that of late thegranules have become smaller and "less defined," than theyused to be. It hasn't seemed to affect its efficiency andmight even be more comfortable than the larger granules of old, but Iwas wondering if anyone else noted a change?
> 
> Buck


it seems to crumble easier, and i had thought it seemed a bitsmaller, but i thought it was just my imigination playing tricks onmeeither which way it still wors wonders for the buns...


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, then, at least there are two of us who know we're not imagining things! LOL

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 16, 2005)

*Meganc731 wrote:*


> ...I can't get anyone to convert though:shock:It's so cheap and so easy to maintain, why wouldn'tthey want to change????? Oh well, one day when they come over and Itell them that I haven't changed my cat box for 3 weeks they'll seewhat I'm talking about


I guess it's hard to imagine there might be a better product than oneyou are currently satisfied with and at a lesser price, too!

Often had me stymied, too, when people would write why they were sosatisfied with whatever they were using when they hadn't triedWoodyPet. If someone, whom I respected, recommended somethingto me, I wouldn't react negatively to their suggestion until I triedthe item. Till then, I 'd try to remain open minded about it.

The only cheaper thing was wood stove pellets, but they did not break down so easily after absorbing the moisture.

Buck


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 16, 2005)

I E-mailed Dave from Woody Pet and unfortunatelythere are no woody pet dealers in my area  Iguess if I go to Lake Geneva this spring or summer I can take a driveup to the nearest place that carries it.

I really would like to try it because I've heard so many wonderful things about it 

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Now, I have a question for you WoodyPet users, also. I'vebeen using it for years and it seems to me that of late thegranules have become smaller and "less defined," than theyused to be. It hasn't seemed to affect its efficiency andmight even be more comfortable than the larger granules of old, but Iwas wondering if anyone else noted a change?
> 
> Buck


Well, this is interesting. I posted about this on a differentthread. My first bag was the smaller stuff.... the new bag isthe bigger stuff (maybe they had it longer) and it has a very strongsmell of wood ... almost a damp wood smell.

I prefer the littler stuff myself.


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 16, 2005)

Seems like the manufacturing has changed, then. Thanks for your comments.

Buck


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 1, 2005)

My huge bag of woody pet arrived today!I mixed it in with the litter I was using previously. HoweverCosmo has noticed theres something different and he picks out pieces ofwoody pet and eats them....is this really bad forhim? I have hay in his box that he also eats whilehe's pooping...

maybe he's just checking out the new kind of litter..and eating it is his way of "checking it out"...what do you think?

Thanks,

Vanessa


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 1, 2005)

It is biodegradeable, therefore, I would suspectit would not hurt him. WoodyPet Professional Animal Bedding'sprimary purpose was to be wet down, dry out, and provide soft beddingfor horses. I doubt they would produce a product potentiallydangerous to such expensive animals as horses can be, if you follow myline of thought on that matter?

Buck


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2005)

In the Woody Pet website under Horse Bedding;



WHAT HAPPENS IF MY HORSE EAT THE BEDDING?

The first thing that most horses do when they are introduced to WoodyPet Professional Animal Bedding is taste it. But because allof the tasty stuff has been removed it really tastes terrible, and itinstantly dries out their mouth. So far we have not had asingle report of a horse either continuing to eat our product, or introuble from doing so.



************************************************************

But what happens when a bunny ingests it and it expands 3 times the volume........FAT BUNNY!

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Mar 2, 2005)

Chippy munched down on the WoodyPet for the firstcouple of days. It kind of looked like the same thing happened as withhorses. She would start eating it and within a few minutes you couldtell that she was not enjoying the way it broke down in her mouth.After that she hasn't eaten any, as far as I can tell. And no apparentill effects


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 2, 2005)

Very interesting, you two guys! Veryinteresting to one such as me. Have filed away for futurereference, thank you.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## JimD (Mar 17, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *bump*


***Jim sings Woody Pet jingle as intro***


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm trying to locate a store in my area, Oshawa, ontario, canada. Can anyone help? I've emailed the sales team at Woodypet also.

Any comment s would be helpful!

Lyndsy


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 17, 2005)

It took days to receive a response from them for local distributors. HTH


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 17, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> I'm trying to locate a store in my area, Oshawa, ontario, canada.




DaveJr., in Customer Relations was very helpful in getting Woody Petfor me. There was no dealers in Edmonton, but he madearrangements for me to pick up some from an Edmontonwarehouse. 

Check thewebsite:http://www.woodypet.com/about.html,and email DaveJr. They are located in Surrey, B.C.

Rainbows!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh really? That kinda sucksI needed some kinda quick... OH well I guess everyones busy this time of year...

Anyone live by me that uses woodypet? If so where do you get from?

LMBO, come on i'm DESPERATE!


----------



## bojay (Mar 17, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Check thewebsite:http://www.woodypet.com/about.html,and email DaveJr. They are located in Surrey, B.C.


That's funny, I purchased a product by Magnum Horse Bedding that fitthe description of this Woody Pet product you all so highly recommendand it appears the two companies are in the same town, Surrey,B.C. 

www.magnumbedding.com

I got a 40lb bag for $5 at Animart.

Do you think the two are one in the same?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 17, 2005)

British Columbia has a big industry in forestrydueto their natural resources. Theyhavelogging, and pulp and paper mills. I wouldn't besurprised if there are several saw mills in the same place.So having two companies in the same town is possible.

How does your Magnum Horse Bedding work, Bojay? I'm sure Buck Jones would be interested now.

Rainbows!


----------



## bojay (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi PB, I _guess _the magnum bedding is doingokay. It's only been one day. However, I think Iused too much. I didn't realize it would expand so much uponimpact . I'm also using for the first time dropping trays Ifashioned out of hardware mesh. I want to "capture" thedroppings to use in my rose garden. So far so good.

I love B.C. Have been there many times,when Ilive in Washington.

I'll keep you posted on the litter alert!

Can I use this stuff in the cat box too? Next change, I'm giving it a try.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 17, 2005)

*bojay wrote: *


> I_guess _the magnum bedding is doing okay.However, I think I used too much. I'm also usingfor the first time dropping trays I fashioned out of hardwaremesh. I want to "capture" the droppings to use in my rosegarden. So far so good.



I level out about half an inch of Woody Pet in myboxes. Any more, Pebbles would sit with her bum over the edgeand pee outside the box. 





Bojay, do you have any pictures of your drop trays? BecausePebbles tends to eat a few of her poops, as they sit on topofour screen.

Rainbows!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 18, 2005)

If it's the same as Woody Pet it's great as cat litter too . 

My six month supply started to run out (I'm down to the last bag)soI rang the distributors a couple of hundred miles away. Ionly started to say where I lived and she remembered my name anddetails instantly, plus she's working out a way to get me more in thenext couple of weeks. I am SO impressed with everything about Woody Petthey get my customer vote of the year .

Kate


----------



## JimD (Mar 18, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Ohreally? That kinda *****I needed some kinda quick... OHwell I guess everyones busy this time of year...
> 
> Anyone live by me that uses woodypet? If so where do you get from?
> 
> LMBO, come on i'm DESPERATE!


_*NO WOODY PET*_ _*?!??!?*_ :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

I can understand why you're feeing desperate 

Here's the info that Dave Jr was so kind to provide. He's an excellentcustomer service person and has helped out several of the member's here.

****************************************************

_If anyone in this fine rabbit forum has any questionsregarding Woody Pet Professional Animal Bedding, please email me director call the Woody Pet toll free number. We will be more than happy toanswer any questions or direct you to a Woody Pet Bedding outlet.(hopefully in your area)__[email protected]_

_888-535-9816 toll free

Dave Jr.

Woody Pet Products Inc_

_********************************************************_

_:~)_ Jim

_
_


----------



## JimD (Mar 18, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Ohreally? That kinda *****I needed some kinda quick... OHwell I guess everyones busy this time of year...
> 
> Anyone live by me that uses woodypet? If so where do you get from?
> 
> LMBO, come on i'm DESPERATE!


Some people have substituted pellets that are use for wood-burning stoves.

The companies that make the stove pellets also make several products similar to Woody Pet and Magnum.

The data on the processing of the stove pellets indicate that they have been processed for safe generaluse.

The following is from the HRS site...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Safe Litter*
*It is important to use the right litter in your rabbit'slitterbox, both for your rabbit's health and his comfort. Safe litterincludes: *

*Paper litter such as Carefresh or Yesterday's News *
*Wood stove pellets (the kind without the accelerant added) *
*Folded-up or shredded newspaper (soy-based inks only)*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I like the part about "*the kind without theaccelerant added*" :shock::shock::shock:

_:~)_ Jim


PS...stove pellets are usually stocked as a seasonal item in retail...so buy lots if they have it!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Lyndsy,

I see the King of WoodyPet is on the job to help you. You're in good hands.

-Carolyn


P.S. WoodyPet is made in Canada.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

Check him out...


----------



## JimD (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

(Thanks again,Christine!

)*giggles*

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks i'll try emailing him today! and if o response i'll call!

Carolyn,

It's funny how the product is canadian made, I live in Canada, and can't seem to find it ANYWHERE! LOL!

Oh such as life I guess...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 18, 2005)

I present to you our very own 

Woody Pet KingJim!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

All Hail, the King WoodyPetis Here!





-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Mar 20, 2005)

stop pickin oh mah daddy!


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

whoah...having the same avatar is confusing


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 20, 2005)

We aren't pickin'onhim!

We adore our Woody PetKing!



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 20, 2005)

LOL! Raspberry, that's funny. Those smiley are so great.
Ellie


----------



## JimD (Mar 21, 2005)

Click on Refresh to see my new avatar


----------



## bojay (Mar 21, 2005)

I cleaned the cages yesterday and loved the WoodyPet(actually, Magnum Horse Bedding).Less mess, lesssmell, less product used. Amazing stuff.

Hereby declare myself a convert! Thanks board for quite possibly the best advice ever!

I've replaced the cat's litter with it this morning....yet to see it inaction, but hoping for the best! I hate the smell of catlitter, I'll be very happy if Woody Pet works out in that department.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 21, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Clickon Refresh to see my new avatar


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 21, 2005)

I love it, Jim. Too funny. You must sleep with that bag of Woody Pet curled up next to you at night.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 21, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> You must sleep with that bag of Woody Pet curled up next toyou at night.


What???????*Woody Pet *as a pillow now? 

Like those Buck Wheat pillows.

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Mar 21, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Ilove it, Jim. Too funny. You must sleep with that bag of Woody Petcurled up next to you at night.


It actually goes everywhere with me. It's in the trunk of my car right now.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 8, 2005)

Is anyonecomposting Woody Pet? I can't imagine a reason why it wouldn't compostjust fine as long as it was spread out well across the pile and turnedthoroughly. But I'm not having a lot of success with my compostpiles...So, I thought I'd ask for your input on the WoodyPet part. 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Gabby (Apr 8, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Is anyone composting WoodyPet? I can't imagine a reason why it wouldn't compost just fine as longas it was spread out well across the pile and turned thoroughly. ButI'm not having a lot of success with my compost piles...So,I thought I'd ask for your input on the Woody Pet part.
> 
> RaspberrySwirl


i have been composting it for as long as i have been using it,thats about 5 years.. mine is mixed in really well with everythingelse, i have also used it directly into the garden no problems..although if it's dry out and your not on a water ban it helps to wateryour compost pile


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Is anyone composting WoodyPet? I can't imagine a reason why it wouldn't compost just fine as longas it was spread out well across the pile and turned thoroughly. ButI'm not having a lot of success with my compost piles...So,I thought I'd ask for your input on the Woody Pet part.
> 
> RaspberrySwirl


There was actually a study on Woody Pet composting. I'll see if I canfind it. Until then this was what it said on the Woody Petsite&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

[font="Futura, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*COMPOSTING*[/font] 
[font="Futura, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]The Uria inthe Urine is what begins the decomposition process. Because the woodfibers in our product are much smaller than shavings and sawdust, andbecause the Uria is not diluted by resins, oils, tar, and excessivewater as it is in shavings and sawdust, it begins the decompositionprocess immediately, and decomposes much faster than shavings andsawdust.[/font]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 8, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Therewas actually a study on Woody Pet composting. I'll see if I can findit. Until then this was what it said on the Woody Petsite&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
> 
> [font="Futura, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*COMPOSTING*[/font]
> [font="Futura, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]The Uria inthe Urine is what begins the decomposition process. Because the woodfibers in our product are much smaller than shavings and sawdust, andbecause the Uria is not diluted by resins, oils, tar, and excessivewater as it is in shavings and sawdust, it begins the decompositionprocess immediately, and decomposes much faster than shavings andsawdust.[/font]




This is the kind of news I need to hear!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 19, 2005)

OK I went on their website *woodypet.com*and I dont think that there are any dealers near my state *MA* Iclicked on "Find a dealer" and NONE of those places are any where nearhere. Is there any place I could find that has woody pet near me? Doesany one know of some one who sells it in MA? Any info would be great! 

~Amy


----------



## JimD (Apr 20, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> OK I went on their website *woodypet.com* and I dontthink that there are any dealers near my state *MA* I clicked on "Finda dealer" and NONE of those places are any where near here. Is thereany place I could find that has woody pet near me? Does any one know ofsome one who sells it in MA? Any info would be great!
> 
> ~Amy


Hi Amy!!

E-mail Dave Jr directly. The dealer he found for me wasn't listed on their website for some reason. Maybe you'll get lucky, too!

_[email protected]_



~Jim


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Jim! I'll email him right now 

~Amy


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm so EXCITED! I called my local feed store andthey have something that is the exact same thing as woody pet but has adifferent name. there is two of them, pine soft, and stable blend. theyare $6.50 for a 40lb bag...is that a good price?


----------



## Gabby (Apr 20, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> OK I went on their website *woodypet.com* and I dontthink that there are any dealers near my state *MA* I clicked on "Finda dealer" and NONE of those places are any where near here. Is thereany place I could find that has woody pet near me? Does any one know ofsome one who sells it in MA? Any info would be great!
> 
> ~Amy


i'm in Ma, are you near leicester or hardwick? I cantell you 2 places for sure that carry it there, otherwise i'm sure wecan find you a place, i know others have it.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 20, 2005)

I am in MA. I dont think I am near either of those places :? I have heard of leicester but not hardwick.

~Amy


----------



## Gabby (Apr 20, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Iam in Hopkinton, MA. I dont think I am near either of those places :? Ihave heard of leicester but not hardwick.
> 
> ~Amy


you are about 30 to 40 mins from leicester, but i'm sure there has to be one somewhere near you...


----------



## Gabby (Apr 20, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Iam in Hopkinton, MA. I dont think I am near either of those places :? Ihave heard of leicester but not hardwick.
> 
> ~Amy


i wasn't sure with the made up town names if yours was realor made up, because hopkinton fits in real well with the bunny board


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 20, 2005)

HAHA I never thought of that! HOPkinton! HAHA!

Ya its a read town 

~Amy


----------



## JimD (Jun 15, 2005)

***bump***


----------



## seniorcats (Jun 15, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Is anyone composting WoodyPet? I can't imagine a reason why it wouldn't compost just fine as longas it was spread out well across the pile and turned thoroughly. ButI'm not having a lot of success with my compost piles...So,I thought I'd ask for your input on the Woody Pet part.
> 
> RaspberrySwirl




I have been composting Woody Pet also. It goes eitherdirectly into the garden or on the compost heap. Since wehave so many cats, we also compost our cat litter - minus the solidwaste (poop). Urine provides nitrogen for green plantgrowth. BTW, we can still tell where the old outhouse used tobe on our property by the large, luxurious patch of grass.That outhouse was torn down about 25 years ago.

The Woody Pet and cat litter helps keep the grass clippings in thecompost heap from being so slimey. We have some spectacularblack-eyed susans that grow in mounds of used Woody Pet.Fresh rabbit droppings don't burn the way other fresh manurewould. No need to let it sit for a year or 2.

Anotheruse for used Woody Pet or cat litter - encouraging aresident skunk to move away from the house. A skunk dug hisden close to our back door and was 'fragrancing' the area.The Division of Wildlife suggested we put ammonia soaked rags down thehole at night after the skunk left to feed. The ammonia wouldcause the skunk to relocate. We utilized some well-used catlitter instead. The skunk relocated further from the house.

Hm-m-m-m-m-m, 101 uses for dirty litter and Woody Pet......


----------



## ruka (Jun 15, 2005)

I too am interested in trying Woody Pet. Maybethose who have access to it can pack individual trial-size bags to sellon ebay so those who do not have access can try it. Just a thought.


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2005)

ARRRRRRGH!!!

My local supplier of Woody Pet is out of stock, it's on backorder, and they don't know when it's coming in.

I OPENED MY LAST BAG THIS PAST WEEKEND!!!!

The next nearest supplier is almost an hour away.

Can you say, *"PANIC ATTACK":scared:*???


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> ARRRRRRGH!!!
> 
> My local supplier of Woody Pet is out of stock, it's on backorder, and they don't know when it's coming in.
> 
> ...


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm...

If I were you I would rent a U-Haul and drive to the other supplier andbuy as much as you can fit in the truck. I wouldn't go a day withoutWoody Pet.

Just kidding about the U-Haul thing (maybe)


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 16, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> ARRRRRRGH!!!
> 
> My local supplier of Woody Pet is out of stock, it's on backorder, and they don't know when it's coming in.
> 
> ...


Oh, Jim D :disgust: I have to drive atleast 40 min. to get my Woody Pet. And if, with 13 buns, 6ferrets and 4 rats I can make a bag last at least 2 weeks...you canhandle it. LMBO

Don't panic...you'll be ok...

Jen


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 16, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> The next nearest supplier is almost an hour away.




:energizerbunny:Calling all Bunnies ...... Prepare for a drop off! 



Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Oh, Jim D :disgust: I have todrive at least 40 min. to get my Woody Pet. And if, with 13buns, 6 ferrets and 4 rats I can make a bag last at least 2 weeks...youcan handle it. LMBO
> 
> Don't panic...you'll be ok...
> 
> Jen


I go through about a bag a week. My bunnies (aka "The SuperPooperCrew")would be crossing their little legs ifI tried to make it last two weeks.:shock:



I've already made plans to pick some up this weekend. We've got the Bunnie BBQ at Lakeville and there's a TSC not far fromthere. And NO....I do not plan my life around Woody Pet. ***howmany more days??***


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL I just use a little bit in thebottom of my boxes and change them more often. Mine are bratsand if I put too much in, they dig it out and throw it all over thecage. They just don't understand that you can't waste WoodyPet!

I'm actually going to stock up tomorrow.

Jen


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 16, 2005)

If you get desperate most feed and grains have asimilar horse bedding either labeled 'horse bedding' or AMB or ABM(can't remember which). It's the same price as Woody Pet.


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> Hmm...
> 
> If I were you I would rent a U-Haul and drive to the other supplier andbuy as much as you can fit in the truck. I wouldn't go a day withoutWoody Pet.
> 
> Just kidding about the U-Haul thing (maybe)


The thought crossed my mind onder:. 

I've got enough room in the garage to take in a full skid of 75 bags. With the price break it might be worth it.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 16, 2005)

Here it is

http://www.abmanimalbedding.com/

The last time I bought this at the feed and grain it was $1.00 cheaper than Woody Pet.
I see it's made in British Columbia. Isn't that where Woody Pet is made too?


----------



## ruka (Aug 16, 2005)

Is anyone a Woody Pet supplier? If you are, howdoes it work? Is it a lot of work?Because there are no WoodyPet suppliers where I live, I was interested in maybe becoming asupplier. Thanks.


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2005)

*ruka wrote: *


> Isanyone a Woody Pet supplier? If you are, how does it work? Is it a lotof work?Because there are no Woody Pet suppliers where Ilive, I was interested in maybe becoming a supplier. Thanks.


Hi ruka!

In consideration of my situation, I have certainly considered the prospect of becoming a supplier myself.

I'm not sure how to become a distributor/supplier of Woody Pet. I havea current contact that I can send to you tomorrow. If the demand isworth it, I'm sure they would figure out a way to supply it.

Do you have a supplier in HI that you purchase from?

~JimD


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> LOL I just use a little bit in the bottom of myboxes and change them more often. Mine are brats and if I puttoo much in, they dig it out and throw it all over the cage.They just don't understand that you can't waste Woody Pet!
> 
> I'm actually going to stock up tomorrow.
> 
> Jen




Oh Jen I can sympathise! Bindy is a real stinker when it comes to thetray and the WoodyPet, I think she likes it so much she wants to kickand toss it out of the tray and have it all over the floor to lay andplay in! She smells like WoodyPet!!! I mean just about always shesmells like it! 

I too now just put a bit in the bottom and change regulary, I pay AU$21 a bag for Woody Pet and it lasts us about 3 weeks or so
I did the money exchange thing and it works out to be US$16.17

I am certainly not complaining about price, I don't mind paying for agreat product or service etc. And it actually works out cheaper thanwhat I was using before and paying AU$12 every week.


And JIM I am in shock that you are nearly out of WoodyPet!!!!
Stop Bathing in it and you won't run out !!!:laugh:

Seriously Jim I can understand why you'd be worried!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2005)

cirrustwi* wrote: *



> ......they dig it out and throw it all over thecage. They just don't understand that you can't waste WoodyPet!
> 
> *Jen*



A couple of mine do that and it's really starting to tick meoff :nonono:!!! Don't they understand what we gothrough to keep them happy?? :disgust:

*ariel wrote: *


> And JIM I am in shock that you are nearly out ofWoodyPet!Stop Bathing in it and you won't run out !!!:laugh:




CHER!!!! Oh Cher!! Where are ya when I need Ya??????

This lady once told me that she was rolling around in Woody Pet with acraisin betwix her teeth!!! Honest she did!! Ya gotta believe me...shedid...really. So why shouldn't I???:?


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 16, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> cirrustwi* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried everything. I put plastic canvas coverings overthe litter, but then they wouldn't use the box at all! :growl:

Jen


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

*JimD wrote*


> CHER!!!! Oh Cher!! Where are ya when I need Ya??????
> 
> This lady once told me that she was rolling around in Woody Pet with acraisin betwix her teeth!!! Honest she did!! Ya gotta believe me...shedid...really. So why shouldn't I???:?




Ok Jim that's enough now! I think you are taking things a bit to far! Alady rolling in WoodyPet with a Craisin between her teeth???? Oh youREALLY need some help my friend! *** Looks for men in whitecoats*** 

:laugh:


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

Jen 
I am in the same boat as you, I think using less is sometimes better(well for us it is) means less I have to sweep up off the bottom ofBindys house,and less wastage, if you come up with a better idea or ifI come up with one I'll be sure to let you know and I'd be happy toswap ideas with you.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 16, 2005)

I am surprised that they don't carry a genericbrand as well as woody pet. My feed store carries woody pet andgaurdian. The woody pet comes in a 30 lbs adn the gaurdian comes in a40 lbs bag. I bought gaurdian and they are just as same as woody petbut another company.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.guardianhorsebedding.com/faqs.htm



Here is the Guardian web site if anyone wants to take a look at their pellets.


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow the Guardian and ABM pellets look just like WoodyPet andsounds like they do the same thing. I wonder if it smells the same? imean if you tried changing from one to the other would your bunny knowby the smell?

Not that I am changing from WoodyPet, I was so happy to find it here in Oz and there is no going back now. I am converted.

Just curious is all about the smell.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 16, 2005)

When I first opened the bag of gaurdian brand it smells like fresh cut tree. Meaning Pine.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 16, 2005)

To me, the ABM looks and smells and acts thesame as Woody Pet. It's harder for me to get to the CopleyFeed and Grain though, so buying Woody Pet from TSC is closer andeasier.

Haven't seen Guardian 'in person'


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

MMM see when I first opened WoodyPet I have to admit I thought thesmell was quite nice and this may sound corny but it did smell woodyjust like it said on the bag.

It'd be interesting if we could smell all 3 and compare, don't know whyI want to know about this but I just do, it's really got me thinking, Imean it'd have to be different or else these 3 companies could accusethe others with imitating each others product.

Yet Seniorcats I could see how they may smell the same, because theylook exactly the same, if you were to put all 3 in a pile with no tagsand asked what brand they were I'd say WoodyPet. well on here they lookthe same anyway.
So is the texture the same???? I mean do they feel the same???

edited to ask the last question


----------



##  (Aug 16, 2005)

oops


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

Well hello there Apollo!!!!
:hug:
I could of sworn you posted something about WoodyPet???? Ummm Maybe wasmy imagination? Or maybe was your mummy using your account, you betterwatch out for her Wallo you never know what she might say and then tryand tell us you said it. :foreheadsmack:
Come back soon though!!! :kiss:


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Apollo wrote: *


> oops


The great and powerful Apollo SPEAKS!!:groupparty:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 16, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> *Apollo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > oops
> ...


Ya got dat right


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL Mambo hearing "the great and powerful" part instantly made me think of the line from the wizard of oz LOL


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 16, 2005)

lol


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 17, 2005)

I was posting about Woody pet and Opps Iwas using poor Wollo's account. :shock:He was not pleased andit took a few cuddles to get him to forgive me. 

Y'all are so going inflate his ego when he reads this.:?

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## ruka (Aug 17, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *ruka wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is anyone aWoody Pet supplier? If you are, how does it work? Is it a lot ofwork?Because there are no Woody Pet suppliers where I live, Iwas interested in maybe becoming a supplier. Thanks.
> ...


That's the thing. There is no one here who sells Woody Pet! I havenever tried it,but from hearing how wonderful it is on theforum, I'm sure I would like it and"rabbit people" here willbe interested in buying it too. I suggested earlier that someone whohas easy access to it could make trial-sized bags of Woody Pet and sellit on ebay to those who haven't tried it yet. But no reply. I checkedout the Woody Pet site about being a supplier but I want tolearnfrom someone who already is one.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 17, 2005)

*ruka wrote:*


> I suggested earlier that someone who has easyaccess to it could make trial-sized bags of Woody Pet and sell it onebay to those who haven't tried it yet.


Unfortunately,I doubt theshipping costs would make doing such a thing costeffective.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi! I have been reading all of the wonderfulthings you guys have siad about Woody Pet and it makes me want to tryit for my rabbit. I went and searched for the closest dealer, but it isabout 2 hours and 47 minutes away! I am currently using Carefresh, butit is getting to be a bit expensive. Do you guys think it is worth thealmost 3 hour drive to get Woody Pet and the 3 hour drive back?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2005)

*Boricua_bunny wrote:*


> Hi! I have been reading all of the wonderful things you guyshave siad about Woody Pet and it makes me want to try it for my rabbit.I went and searched for the closest dealer, but it is about 2 hours and47 minutes away! I am currently using Carefresh, but it is getting tobe a bit expensive. Do you guys think it is worth the almost 3 hourdrive to get Woody Pet and the 3 hour drive back?


There are other brands that are similar. Mine is called MarthAnimal and Reptile Pellet Bedding. So, does that mean thatreptiles aren't animals? I found it at a local feedstore. Even if your local feed stores don't carry anythinglike that, they may be able to order it for you. Since I'mthe only one that buys it, and I just bought their last bag, my storetold me to call them a week before they need it and they'll order itfor me. That way it doesn't get dirty from sitting in theirstorage area, either.

What I'm curious about is does the brand matter? Is there asignificant difference between Marth, Woody Pet, and the other brandsout there?


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 12, 2005)

I went to buy Woody Pet today at Tractor Supplyand the price has gone up again. It was $5.27 for a 40 poundbag and now it's $5.67 (without tax). Is it just ourTSC? They built a new store and moved in 2 weeksago. Is the cost going up everywhere? I alsonoticed the Equine Bedding brand now costs the same as WoodyPet. At the old store it was a little cheaper than WoodyPet. I better stock up before they raise the price again.

FYI - yes, the smell, appearance, texture andability to soakup urine and smells, is the same for Equine Bedding. I can'ttell the difference betweenEquine and Woody Pet.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay, my Woody Pet went up!!! :XIt was $5.68 a bag! :shock:

I was looking for my post where I listed what it was when I first started buying it- I think it was around $4.75. I know it was under $5.00. 

Hmmmmm......Isn't there another thread around here comparing other products to Woody Pet??? 

Maybe we should have our very own Bunny Box Study- There are enough of us using different wood pellet products- We could do product comparisons and see what the end result is. 

The way I see it, most of us never even heard of Woody Pet before we found it on RO. Maybe there is something else out there that we don't know about either...



Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Razz, there is a generic brand called gardian. It is simalar to woodpet. I went to walmart and got the wood stove pellets all natural wood. I had no problems with them when we had MeatHead. It only cost us 3.75 a 40 lb bag. But it is seasonal as well.


----------



## JimD (Feb 28, 2006)

There's several brands of wood pellets out there. Here's a list that Pet_Bunny and I compiled:

ABM (Advanced Bedding Management)
Dragon Mountian
Dry Den
Dry Stall
Equi-Litter 
EquineFresh
Feline Pine 
Gentle Touch Products
Guardian Horse Bedding 
J.P. McCrumb Woodshavings
Kaytee
Kentucky Komfort
Lone Star Bedding 
Magnum Horse Products 
Norstar Pellet Bedding
Pine Stall Horse Bedding
Pinnacle Pine Horse Bedding
Woody Pet
Agway(their own brand)

Did I mention that I still only pay $4.79 for Woody Pet....AND they give me any ripped bags for free??

~Jim


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Did I mention that I still only pay $4.79 for Woody Pet....AND they give me any ripped bags for free??
> 
> ~Jim


----------



## JimD (Feb 28, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did I mention that I still only pay $4.79 for Woody Pet....AND they give me any ripped bags for free??
> ...


 

:what

....they even load it in the car.


----------



## tasha (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi 

Well we have used woody pet for our birds, rabbit's and horses and would use nothing else now. They stay clean for so much longer(no smell)and it really soaks up the water they spill.. It really hurts my hubby's wallet(LOL) to use in our horses stalls but it's worth it!


----------



## JimD (Apr 30, 2006)

:bump....for Nessa


----------



## redestarrosa (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool!

as soon after i used up the aspen shaving, im gonna get some of that woody pet bedding/litter

i just looked at the website, and noticed that atwoods supposed to sell woody pet bedding
and there is atwoods here in my town

does the bedding sticks to fur? the aspen shaving sticks to Boogie's fur, ( he is a poofy boy)
sticks to my dog's hair, causing knots

Evenstar


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 30, 2006)

NOPE! 

It's tough to get much poofier thanSebbie! (check out the pics of him in our home thread) Somebodyactually implied he looked like a Old EnglishSheepdog!



We love Woody Pet and it's never gottenstuck in his fur. After you see it, you'll understand. 

Good Luck!

Raspberry


----------

